# [Oct 20, 2012] 3rd Annual Massive Mad Hatter Tea Party (New York, NY)



## FluffyNJ (Oct 4, 2012)

EAR YE, HEAR YE! 
An Open Invitation to the Inhabitants of the Kingdom of
Nouveau York:

Come all, most, none, or some to the greatest Tea Party that
never was, but ever will be!!

But WHEN?!
Saturday, October 20th, 4-6 PM

But WHERE?!
TOMPKINS SQUARE PARK
East Village, Manhattan, New York, The United States of
America, Planet Earth, Wonderland.

But WHO?!
Exclusively restricted to the mad, bonkers, 
out-of-their-heads, and most importantly, Hatted!

But HOW?!
Without a dime!
Fitted in your finest Wonderland wears. 

But WHAT?!
Tea and crumpets! dancing and singing! general merriment and frolicking! 
A Jabberwocky battle for the ages and brief
moments of in- and out- sanity.

But WHY?!
Why is a raven like a writing desk?
Well we haven't the slightest!

But which way I ought to go from here?!
Follow us down the rabbit hole in an epic parade of muchness through the streets to Gemini & Scorpio's After 
Tea Party Party, because it's ALWAYS tea time.


----------



## Hatta (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish I could go to this. It sounds awesome.


----------

